# EMTB Field Guides



## M1ke10191 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anyone know a good field guide to get? You know, the spiral bound pocket sized things? I saw one on galls but I figured I'd ask around here just in case.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Aug 1, 2009)

I feel like they wouldn't be that useful.  We have a protocols book, and for the peds, we have a color coded kit with all the vitals and other things we need to know.  I've never carried a field guide.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 1, 2009)

InforMED makes the best, although they are rarely, if ever, opened as most will tell you.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 1, 2009)

Our MCA published a small pocket-sized protocols reference guide, though most sit in a compartment somewhere gathering dust. Perhaps check to see if your medical control authority has done something similar? 

As for a field guide, I suspect a Basic field guide would not see much use. While there is some material that could be useful in the field, it would likely only fill a few pages. The majority of anything I can ever see referencing is printed on the back side of our run forms. Maybe we're just spoiled up here


----------



## JameyK (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive had one since 02 and I have never opened it although its always in my pants. Its more of an annoyance when kneeling really. I always kept cause ya just never know


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the AAOS Paramedic field guide on my desk. I use it once in awhile to look something up while studying for class but otherwise the only parts that I might use in the field would be the GCS scale (for the life of me, I can't remember this thing), pharmacology pages and conversion charts.  So about 15 useful pages in a book of 346 which is easily replaced by a good partner and my crackberry.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

I assume most of it would be signs/symptoms of different things?


I don't see it too useful as you don't have to know drugs/dosages/ACLS algorithms.


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 1, 2009)

It probably wont benefit you as a BLS provider.  Of course, if you continue on to paramedic, you might want one.  But seriously, why pay $20-25 for a flip guide that probably doesn't have but 10 pages of information you may ever reference and omits information you'd really like to have?  There is a myriad of information you can carry on your person, but most of it just can't be found inside one of those guides.

I stopped carrying them altogether.  I complied my own information, drugs, odd protocols, algorithms, reference pages, phone numbers, etc.  I scaled them down to a small size on my printer (you can often print four pages on one page to get the correct size).  Take those babies to the Kinkos and laminate them.  After you laminate them, cut them to size, punch one or two holes on the tops and get some metal rings to hold them together.  This condenses and makes ready the information YOU need without having to flip through dozens of useless pages.  You can also change, add, and take away as needed because the book isn't actually bound.  This would be the type of guide that can grow and change with you from basic to paramedic as the information you need changes.


----------



## M1ke10191 (Aug 2, 2009)

I looked at one of the EMTs books last night, the same one I was looking at online. It looks useful right now since I'm not even an EMT yet and I don't know the assessment steps like the back of my hand yet. I'm sure after a while it would collect dust though. Idk what I'll do.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Aug 2, 2009)

We keep one in our rig, next to our protocols.  I have never looked at the field guide while on a call.  

The only time i have ever used it is when I just need to get a quick refresh on a certain condition that i havent seen in a long time.  Its a great study guide! 

Mike, in your class they will tell you every sign and symptom of each situation , but in the field i have never had a patient that had every single sign and symptom.  and a lot of the times they have symptoms that are not even listed in the book under that condition.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 2, 2009)

Save the money and put it towards getting a good pair of boots. Someone will eventually buy you the field guide for Christmas or a birthday present.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 2, 2009)

I carry the Paramedic one.  More information and I like it better then the basic ne


----------



## Sasha (Aug 2, 2009)

I have the critical care version of the InforMED pocketguides. I like it because we get lab values in the paperwork for a lot of our transfers and I like to read them and figure out what's going on, and also figure out what all the different drips are for, most of that information can be found in the critical care version.

It was less than 30 bucks and well worth it.


----------



## EMTzimp (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the Informed from Galls... 
It has been useful for me a few times for its Spanish questions in the back of it. Other than that I havent really used it. Glanced through it a couple times... Its cool to have i guess

Some book stores have them with theyre medical books as well... Barnes & Noble, Borders Books...


----------



## syd (Aug 8, 2009)

I bought one of the ALS versions during my basic class and I used to find drug name spellings for reports... the ALS one has all the same stuff and more drugs, plus you can use it longer if you go on in licensure.


----------



## TheLastBoyScout (Aug 8, 2009)

If you have the spare cash and you can find a used one it would not hurt.  Like many have said after being in the foeld for a short time you will be able to recall most of the info from memory but, it never hurts to have a memory jogger from time to time.


----------



## firefly2581 (Aug 22, 2009)

EMS49393 said:


> It probably wont benefit you as a BLS provider.  Of course, if you continue on to paramedic, you might want one.  But seriously, why pay $20-25 for a flip guide that probably doesn't have but 10 pages of information you may ever reference and omits information you'd really like to have?  There is a myriad of information you can carry on your person, but most of it just can't be found inside one of those guides.
> 
> I stopped carrying them altogether.  I complied my own information, drugs, odd protocols, algorithms, reference pages, phone numbers, etc.  I scaled them down to a small size on my printer (you can often print four pages on one page to get the correct size).  Take those babies to the Kinkos and laminate them.  After you laminate them, cut them to size, punch one or two holes on the tops and get some metal rings to hold them together.  This condenses and makes ready the information YOU need without having to flip through dozens of useless pages.  You can also change, add, and take away as needed because the book isn't actually bound.  This would be the type of guide that can grow and change with you from basic to paramedic as the information you need changes.


Wow, I love that idea! Your absolutely right-if I know most of what's in the field guide, why carry it? I think I will use your idea of laminating the stuff I can't remember-thanks!


----------



## silver (Aug 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I have the critical care version of the InforMED pocketguides. I like it because we get lab values in the paperwork for a lot of our transfers and I like to read them and figure out what's going on, and also figure out what all the different drips are for, most of that information can be found in the critical care version.
> 
> It was less than 30 bucks and well worth it.



I have the critical care one as well. I use it more of a learning tool, after a call or when I am bored. I can look up labs, meds etc...


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 22, 2009)

I also use the InforMed field guides. I use the ALS and the Critical Care versions. When going TO a call, I'll use them for quick review. As needed, I use them to look up meds that I'm not familiar with. That sort of thing. It certainly isn't a crutch for me, but it definitely is a nice to have reference.

A few years ago, the EMS Agency in Santa Clara made their protocol manual available in a smaller format (4x6) so that it fits in small binders. That was nice to have as well.


----------



## Ella~Emt15136 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the Informed EMS Field Guide Basic and Intermediate version.  I haven't used to it the field yet, but I have studied from it.


----------

